# قسم جديد



## Koptisch (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*انشاء قسم جديد من أجل تعلم اللغات (العبرية و اليونانية) من أجل دراسة الكتاب المقدس بلغاته الأصلية. *


----------



## Koptisch (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ولا رد واحد حتى


----------



## Koptisch (18 نوفمبر 2011)

لو لم ترد الإدارة سأعتصم في التحرير،،ههه


----------



## Koptisch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

طب قول لَا لكن متسبنيش كده يا my rock


----------



## rania79 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه انا اهو برد
استنى شوف راى الزعيم


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*استنى شويه 
هههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2011)

للأسف لا نملك الخبرات والوقت الكافي لعمل دراسات مكثفة في هذه المجالات.
المنتدى يحتوي على بعض المواضيع التي تهدف لتعليم هذه اللغات لكنه ليس شئ مكثف او منظم بصورة تستدعي لفتح قسم خاص.


----------

